# Jet 14" Bandsaw JBS-14 Help



## JamesN (Jan 11, 2017)

Hey, I'm in need of a new band saw because my craftsman 12" is sucking to much time/money out of my life every time i need to fix it. 

I found a Jet 14" band saw (jbs-14) on craigslist for $450, got him down to $350 so far. Preferably, I want it at $250. Look at the pictures I attached. What do you guys think is a good deal and how much $$$ would i spend fixing it. I thought more/less $130 to fix up. 

Looks like I need to de-rust the table and glade guide assembly, new bearings for the blade guide, new drive belt and tires, get a table blade insert, get blades (doesn't come with any), and build some sorta fence.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Might think about this: http://www.grizzly.com/products/14-Bandsaw-3-4-HP/G0580

Get a new machine with warranty, for close to the same money. I am not a salesman for Grizzly but have sold a bunch of their machines and have yet to hear about any dissatisfaction


----------



## JamesN (Jan 11, 2017)

Catpower said:


> Might think about this: http://www.grizzly.com/products/14-Bandsaw-3-4-HP/G0580
> 
> Get a new machine with warranty, for close to the same money. I am not a salesman for Grizzly but have sold a bunch of their machines and have yet to hear about any dissatisfaction


I'm 15 though, no way i can afford that, can barely afford the saw i'm looking at now haha


----------



## Tree Hugger (Sep 1, 2011)

Keep looking ..way overpriced IMO.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I'm dead serious here ...*

There was a thread here recently about a guy who bought a Harbor Freight bandsaw, and was impressed with it. Here's the deal. Most cast iron frame bandsaws are so similar that some parts interchange. They may be cast or made in the same factory... I donno? Regardless, this bandsaw could be purchased with a 20% or even 25% off coupon for less than $300.00. Check the woodworking magazines for the coupons.

This thread:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/14-bandsaw-172298/

It's a better start than a used one and you can get the additional 2 year warranty for a few bucks more:

https://www.harborfreight.com/14-in-4-speed-woodworking-band-saw-60564.html


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Way too overpriced, as mentioned. Even if you got him down to $250, that's still be too high for that condition. I wouldn't go above $150 myself. The HF saw woodnthings mentioned would be a better option, you'd get a new saw you wouldn't have to replace nearly everything on


----------



## JamesN (Jan 11, 2017)

The guy just emailed me back again, he made it clear that he wasn't going to sell it for under $350. He said he has turned down $200-$300 offers more than he can count. Listing has been active for over a month....wonder why haha. 

I'll look at the HF saw, i get stuff from them every once and a while but i would still need to buy stuff to upgrade that saw too. I'm sure that HF tools are made in the same factories as others but seems like they use low quality parts instead. 

Any other good options for a 14"? Any of you have a 14" band saw you'd like to sell?


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

epicfail48 said:


> Way too overpriced, as mentioned. Even if you got him down to $250, that's still be too high for that condition. I wouldn't go above $150 myself. The HF saw woodnthings mentioned would be a better option, you'd get a new saw you wouldn't have to replace nearly everything on


Agree. I was thinking a hundred bucks and maybe $125 to $150. To much wrong, to many parts missing or needing replacement.


----------



## JamesN (Jan 11, 2017)

I found this on craigslist, looks like it's in great condition, comes with a moble base and dust collection attachment. It's a JWBS-14CS 

It's listed for $425. What do you guys think is a good price for it? Does anything on it look questionable? 

Thanks


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

JamesN said:


> I found this on craigslist, looks like it's in great condition, comes with a moble base and dust collection attachment. It's a JWBS-14CS
> 
> It's listed for $425. What do you guys think is a good price for it? Does anything on it look questionable?
> 
> Thanks


From the pictures it looks pretty good, but on the price you're still hitting the issue of for a few bucks more you could have a brand spanking new saw. The mobile base is a nice addition though not a necessity in my opinion, and pretty much any new saw will have some provision to connect a dust collector. 

In all though, it wouldn't be a bad buy assuming everything works properly. If you could talk the price down to $350-375 it would be a pretty good buy methinks


----------



## Tree Hugger (Sep 1, 2011)

I have the same saw and concur with epic.
I bought it used for I think around $300 ( came with a riser) ....got lucky on the price but had to drive a distance to get it.


----------



## JamesN (Jan 11, 2017)

I'll try and get the price down, i'll post back if i buy it or have more Q's

EDIT: Looks like someone already bought it, the listing is no longer up. The only other ones are some off brand knock offs, which i really don't want.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

JamesN said:


> I'll try and get the price down, i'll post back if i buy it or have more Q's
> 
> EDIT: Looks like someone already bought it, the listing is no longer up. The only other ones are some off brand knock offs, which i really don't want.


I wouldn't discount the knock-offs out of hand. Woodnthings touched on it earlier, but for a lot of 14 inch band saws, the castings are all coming from the same factory and they're pretty much the same machine. Jet, grizzly and harbor freight all have their own branded 14 inch saws, but strip the paint off and they may as well be identical, and that's just 3 brands that I know of. 

Much better to look at how the saw runs, rather than the sticker on it


----------



## JamesN (Jan 11, 2017)

I mean, I may try a harbor freight, I've just heard bad stuff about their products. No doubt they are made in the same factory, but the reason they sell cheaper is because they down-grade the quality of parts. Like from a metal part to a plastic part, or a cheaper finish. 

Grizzly is having a close out sale on their site, $385 for their 14" band saw. But it is $90 shipping. 
http://www.grizzly.com/products/G05...tm_medium=email&utm_campaign=081417_G0580_top

What do you guys think? That or just a harbor freight one?

EDIT: Just found this one on Craigslist for $75?! 14" one, rusted top, and some off brand, With new tires


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Can't beat the price ...*

Sometimes those tires don't track the blade all that well. I had one saw that the previous owner had replaced them, but it worked fine. Sold it for more than I paid. Power it up an check the tracking before buying, but that may be "wives tale" ....I donno?

The rust will come off the table with a ROS and some WD-40.
It will look like new. Listen to the motor and the moving parts wheel bearings etc. If no there are weird sounds, it sounds like a good deal.
You always start there , make it look better and sell it for more. 0


----------



## JamesN (Jan 11, 2017)

I'll try and go look at it. I asked for a few pictures of the motor and bottom wheel. The rust should come off, i bought my table saw and drill press with a rusted table, and it comes off pretty easily. Not sure how people let them get that rusty tho lol. 

does anyone know what the brand is for that band saw? And are they reliable?


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

JamesN said:


> I'll try and go look at it. I asked for a few pictures of the motor and bottom wheel. The rust should come off, i bought my table saw and drill press with a rusted table, and it comes off pretty easily. Not sure how people let them get that rusty tho lol.
> 
> does anyone know what the brand is for that band saw? And are they reliable?



It probably came out of the same factory as HF or Grizzly, a lot of the parts will interchange, not a guarantee they will but I have bought parts for a few off brands from Grizzly and they fit like they should have, I would give it a shot


----------



## tylerdru90 (Aug 17, 2016)

For $75, you can't beat it. Clean it up, learn how to tune it and get a good blade for it. Blades are fairly cheap too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

For $75 I'd give it a try.
You should put your general location in your posts, in case someone knows of a saw for sale.


----------



## JamesN (Jan 11, 2017)

Well that $75 band saw was sold already. Dang. 

What about this one? Grizzly 14" band saw on sale but $89 shipping. http://www.grizzly.com/products/G05...tm_medium=email&utm_campaign=081417_G0580_top

Or the Harbor freight one. https://m.harborfreight.com/14-in-4-speed-woodworking-band-saw-60564.html


----------



## snowcat (Apr 8, 2021)

I saw this one on craigslist for $150.... is it worth it?


----------

